# May Macro Bee



## Shasta Bees (Feb 11, 2015)

Taking pictures of bees aren't much different for bees vs. people. I'm learning I need to focus on the eyes. Will try again.


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

Great Shot!! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Shasta Bees (Feb 11, 2015)

SueBeeTN said:


> Great Shot!! What kind of camera do you use?


for that shot i used micro 4/3. Olympus E-M5 with Canon FD 100mm f4 Macro Lens with an extension tube. It's manual focus. I didn't use a tripod so hand held.


----------

